# BARF in northern CA



## Sharon Novak (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have a student who lives by Redding Ca. She is into feeding her dogs raw meats but commented that it was getting a bit pricey. I was wondering if there was anyone in North Ca/So Oregon who knows of or is interested collective buying to get the price down a bit?

thanks in advance!
Sharon
http://www.clubmondio.info


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sharon Novak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a student who lives by Redding Ca. She is into feeding her dogs raw meats but commented that it was getting a bit pricey. I was wondering if there was anyone in North Ca/So Oregon who knows of or is interested collective buying to get the price down a bit?
> 
> ...


She can google DOGS, RAW CO-OP and DOGS, RAW GROUPS.

Also, has she found chicken backs? Often under 70 cents a pound.... sometimes free.


----------

